# Harrison's Siggys



## B-17engineer (Aug 12, 2010)

Test


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice Harrison, but it looks like your stretching the picture. Try finding a picture you can crop to the aspect ratio you want, then re-size it. Are you looking for a 110? I'll look and see what I have.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Glenn was curious what the hell was going on


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 13, 2010)

I found a bunch of 110 art. If you want me to give it a shot I can make some up for you when I get home tonight.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 13, 2010)

Sounds good Glenn! thanks!


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's a few Harrison:


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow thanks a ton Glenn! Will use one after BoB time period is over!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2010)

Nicely done Glenn, I love the "G" going up!


----------



## Erich (Aug 13, 2010)

your user name really does not go with a Bf 110 does it ? why not stick with your namesake ??


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 13, 2010)

No reason. I just like the 110


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 13, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Nicely done Glenn, I love the "G" going up!



That's one of my favorite too David. It's a real cool picture. I had to crop a lot out to make it into a sig. Here's the whole thing:


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 1, 2011)

New one 

Just fooling around


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 1, 2011)

Couple of those have been used by others Glenn but nice montage!


----------



## Bernhart (Feb 1, 2011)

like number 9


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 20, 2011)

Posted my sig in wrong thread  

Here's my new idea if i can get a 487th Badge without the white border.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 21, 2011)

What program do you use? In Gimp, you combine the pictures as seperate layers. You can then mask the white in the layer containing the badge. Check out my Gimp tutorial in the stickies of this section. Then you'll know how to do it.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 21, 2011)

I use Gimp I was looking at it but I still couldn't figure it out. I'll have a look again later!


----------

